# What's the best high's amp?



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

I just want to get an idea on what amp is good for mids-highs? THANKS!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 14 2010, 05:20 PM~17192825
> *I just want to get an idea on what amp is good for mids-highs? THANKS!!!!
> *


XTANT'S ARE VERY CLEAN


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I have an Alpine


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

THE BADDEST EVER MADE

LINEAR POWER


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

not realley pleased with my kicker 350 4channel amp.
its ok clean - but not as acurate as id hope it to be.


----------



## hernandez9039 (Apr 2, 2010)

okay so someone make the choice for me ok,, here we go.. now should i go with ALPINE PDX the stackable new ones, CLIFF DESIGNS, US AMPS, or MB QUART PREMIUM. 
__________________________________________________
Web Design London


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hernandez9039_@Apr 15 2010, 05:57 AM~17199277
> *okay so someone make the choice for me ok,, here we go.. now should i go with ALPINE PDX the stackable new ones, CLIFF DESIGNS, US AMPS, or MB QUART PREMIUM.
> __________________________________________________
> Web Design London
> *


OF THAT LIST I WOULD STAY WITH THE ALPINE'S. CLIFF DESIGN THOUGH CHEAP ARE NOT REALLY IN BUSINESS PER SE. US AMPS HAVE GONE DONE IN RECENT YEARS, AND MB QUART AMPS WERE NOT REALLY THAT GREAT AS FAR AS THE NUMBERS. NEVER HAD ANY ISSUES WITH ALPINE. IF YOU CAN, POKE AROUND EBAY FOR SOME OLD SCHOOL XTANT'S THEY ARE SUPER CLEAN, AND THEY HAVE A REALLY GOOD EQ BASE. YOU CAN INTERCHANGE FOR SPEAKERS, AND SPEAKER LOCATIONS.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

While there is no "Best" I would go with MacIntosh


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks alot everybody!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 15 2010, 10:16 AM~17200257
> *While there is no "Best" I would go with MacIntosh
> *


SHIT YEAH, IF YOU GOT THE MONEY


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 15 2010, 01:22 PM~17201844
> *SHIT YEAH, IF YOU GOT THE MONEY
> *


Hey he didn't say anything about $ :biggrin:



AND....Here you go


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

zapco 360.4


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Apr 17 2010, 11:38 AM~17221377
> *zapco 360.4
> *


YES SIR...thats a beats right there. Although check out addictive audio's 10.4 Not sure if Brian has updated the website with the amps but they are the shit...

http://www.addictive-audio.com/content.html


----------



## KandyPainted (Mar 1, 2008)

I agree Zapco 360.4 is the bomb, I had a old school fosgate [email protected] and it didn't. Compare


----------



## troytagvtown (Mar 19, 2010)

sinfoni
brax
mcintosh
zapco competition

all in a class by themself..
you asked for the best?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHAT ABOUT A SONY 4CHAN 600 WATT AMP??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

Sony XM-ZR604 Xplod 4 Channel 600 watt Car Amplifier (XMZR604)


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 24 2010, 07:29 AM~17287927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i just got it foer my 4x6s and 6x9s and there loud ass hell :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING+Apr 24 2010, 09:29 AM~17287927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I was thinking the Car Stereo forum was getting better :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MicrophoneFiend_@Apr 19 2010, 10:01 AM~17235433
> *YES SIR...thats a beats right there. Although check out addictive audio's 10.4 Not sure if Brian has updated the website with the amps but they are the shit...
> 
> http://www.addictive-audio.com/content.html
> *


SORRY MAN, BUT ZAPCO VS MACINTOSH, NOT EVEN CLOSE. THE SPECS ON THE MAC, IS RIDICOLOUS. YOUR TALKING ABOUT PROGRAMABLILITY VS SIGNAL TO NOISE, AND ALSO DISTORTION LEVELS THAT WERE UNHEARD OF. HELL I WOULD PUT A LINEAR POWER UP AGAINST A ZAPCO ALL DAY. BESIDES MAYBE THE BLADE TUBE AMPS, MACINTOSH WAS ABOUT THE BEST THING SMOKING


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 24 2010, 10:29 PM~17291227
> *Just when I was thinking the Car Stereo forum was getting better  :uh:
> *


speak on it??????? whats wrong :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 25 2010, 09:18 AM~17294236
> *speak on it??????? whats wrong :uh:
> *


I THINK HE IS SAYING THAT SONY IS PRETTY MUCH CRAP....AND HONESTLY MAYBE SOME OF THERE PRODUCTS FROM 1990. BUT SINCE ABOUT 1996, THERE PRODUCTS HAVE BEEN CRAP. 

ANYTHING YOU CAN GET AT A FLEA MARKET..... 

:scrutinize: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WELL THAT SHIT IS BUMPIN LOUD AND CLEAN FOR $40 BUCKS THEN LOL


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 25 2010, 09:23 AM~17294895
> *I THINK HE IS SAYING THAT SONY IS PRETTY MUCH CRAP....AND HONESTLY MAYBE SOME OF THERE PRODUCTS FROM 1990.  BUT SINCE ABOUT 1996, THERE PRODUCTS HAVE BEEN CRAP.
> 
> ANYTHING YOU CAN GET AT A FLEA MARKET.....
> ...


i think thats the year pyrmoid bought sony what about jl 450


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Zapco is the SHITS X2.i MIGHT GO WITH them for my highs


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

It looks like alot of you guys like Zapco!!!!!


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

IMO Arc Audio 4050cxl or 4150cxl over Zapco.. Zapco is clean,but Arc seems to have more adjustemts to really fine tune your mids/highs.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Apr 26 2010, 05:23 PM~17308458
> *IMO  Arc Audio 4050cxl or 4150cxl over Zapco.. Zapco is clean,but Arc seems to have more adjustemts to really fine tune your mids/highs.
> *


I WILL GIVE YOU LOVE ON THE ARC AUDIO. THOSE WERE SOME SUPER CLEAN AMPS.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside64_@Apr 26 2010, 01:36 PM~17306147
> *It looks like alot of you guys like Zapco!!!!!
> *


THESE ARE THE THINGS I LOOK AT. PAGE 26 OF THERE PDF MANUAL
http://www.zapco.com/prod/ref_prods/docume...eManualRevD.pdf

THE DISTORTION LEVEL JUST GOES TO SHIT @100 [email protected] OHMS, AND ABOUT 172 [email protected] WHEN YOU GET INTO 1% DISTORTION THAT IS ABOUT IT FOR FIDELITY


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MCINTOSH CAR AMPS
A REVIEW, NOTE THEY ARE SUPER EXPENSIVE
http://www.carreview.com/mfr/mcintosh/ampl...1_1806crx.aspx]

http://dl.owneriq.net/c/c2167e3e-fce4-09d4...fcc3681c881.pdf


----------

